# Cheetham hill clothing market



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Alright everyone

My mate suggested we go down and go for a shop down manchester where you get all the replica designer gear

Anyone been down lately and find any good clothing? If so hows the quality and designs compared to shops etc

I can't seem to find the last thread where a guy bought air max's etc?

Over to you's, i'm not a big fan of knock off clothing but hey i might take a trip down and see if anything takes my fancy


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

My mate's missus goes down every week and goes to a particular Turkish shop. Apparently the replica's there are of much higher quality than the others. And I hear the trainers are of much higher quality that the originals :tongue:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Smoog said:


> My mate's missus goes down every week and goes to a particular Turkish shop. Apparently the replica's there are of much higher quality than the others. And I hear the trainers are of much higher quality that the originals :tongue:


does your mate ever go down with her or know if theres any good stuff for men and if its reasonably priced?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I deleted last thread, full of idiots.

Clothes are a load of crap in all honesty, some of the better copy t shirts that sell for a tenner are probably the only thing worth going for.

Nike airs fell apart in 2 week lol


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> I deleted last thread, full of idiots.
> 
> Clothes are a load of crap in all honesty, some of the better copy t shirts that sell for a tenner are probably the only thing worth going for.
> 
> Nike airs fell apart in 2 week lol


nothing decent whatsoever? was thinking of getting a ralph tracksuit and a jacket preferably stone island or hugo boss, yes am a fussy cnut hahaha

what happened to the nikes they looked decent from the pics


----------



## nattyash (Nov 17, 2014)

The ten pound t shirts are decent, the cheap 3 pound each are ok for gym and stuff, half decent but after a while printed logo starts to peel away. Nike air maxs are decent if you buy the 25 quid ones and avoid the cheaper ones. You can't tell by looking at them, my little brother (10) got a pair and they lasted him a good 4 month, still has them now and they are in nor worse condition than a genuine pair would be playing football and climbing tress everyday


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

zak007 said:


> does your mate ever go down with her or know if theres any good stuff for men and if its reasonably priced?


Yeah he gets all of his clothes from there.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Yeah he gets all of his clothes from there.


what kind of stuff does he get and does it look good?

Its a 3 hour drive from here so don't wanna go down and its full of sh1t


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

nattyash said:


> The ten pound t shirts are decent, the cheap 3 pound each are ok for gym and stuff, half decent but after a while printed logo starts to peel away. Nike air maxs are decent if you buy the 25 quid ones and avoid the cheaper ones. You can't tell by looking at them, my little brother (10) got a pair and they lasted him a good 4 month, still has them now and they are in nor worse condition than a genuine pair would be playing football and climbing tress everyday


you been yourself? and do you get good ralph lauren, stone island stuff down there?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

zak007 said:


> nothing decent whatsoever? was thinking of getting a ralph tracksuit and a jacket preferably stone island or hugo boss, yes am a fussy cnut hahaha
> 
> what happened to the nikes they looked decent from the pics


Sole peeled off the nikes and now everytime I wear them it's like there's some chemical inside them that burns my foot lol.

The ralph tracksuit wasn't too bad but after a few washes they just shrink and go really bitty, it's allright if it's like a new product range but now I've seen loads of people wearing that same tracksuit :lol:

Our lass and her sister got some vans and converse and could only wear them so long before they tore there feet to shreds.

My dad went not so long ago though and bought a load of t-shirts that were £10 each and they're absolutely spot on. Couldn't tell from the real thing.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

zak007 said:


> what kind of stuff does he get and does it look good?
> 
> Its a 3 hour drive from here so don't wanna go down and its full of sh1t


They're alright I guess. I wouldn't know, I try not to dress like a tw*t :laugh:


----------



## nattyash (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah full ralph lauren tracksuits, 20-25 quid, I always buy the pants for gym and they are spot on, stone Island jackets are decent, jumpers shrink right away. A. Lot of people slate it but tbf there is some decent stuff to be had


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

its not worth the trip fella. last few times ive been the racks are always half empty and gear isnt good quality.

i was thinking they were just shops the owners use to put naughty cash through a till register because in alot of them there is completely no stock on the walls, some just have the clothes in boxes..


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> its not worth the trip fella. last few times ive been the racks are always half empty and gear isnt good quality.
> 
> i was thinking they were just shops the owners use to put naughty cash through a till register because in alot of them there is completely no stock on the walls, some just have the clothes in boxes..


whens the last time you went bud?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Earlier this year probs around March or April for some holiday clothes. Deals like one t shirt for 15 or 2 t shirts for 20 but I didn't get out. Figured I could get ONE t shirt for 20 quid much better quality from topman or some other similar shop in Trafford centre and I did. Just can't manage to hand that lovely purple 20 quid note over for a load of ****


----------



## nattyash (Nov 17, 2014)

Granted there is a lot of rubbish ships with next to nothing in and then there's a few with loads of stuff.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I think we're going to leave it until we've a reason to head down, thanks anyway for the responses


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Agreed as above, not worth a 3hr trip, there's lots to choose from but from what I saw is never wear any of it as I'm fussy, the track suits was the only potential thing I'd buy as they 'look' good, my mate has some airmax from we went and they've last him well in the gym tbh, and that must have been 6months +


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I've never understood wearing counterfeit clothes.

Surely if you are that poor you can't afford some real Nike's, you can't afford to travel 3 hours to the market?


----------

